# Looking for Leslie Feeney



## mike13 (Nov 22, 2006)

Looking for any info on my father LESLIE JAMES FEENEY B.S.C.No124278a

He was on the EMPRESS OF ASIA catering crew when sunk spent 3 years in CHANGI repat to Liverpool 1945 wife's name Mayona, sister Margaret address at that time 28 gatcliffe rd .43 shaw st everton. I was told he died in the war, not true. He died in liverpool 1986 and I never knew or saw him,I have his BT372 file from the T N A. may have been on the FRANCONIA after the war. Any help welcomed. I am in Australia.

Contact via PM please


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

*Leslie James Feeney*

I have placed the thread in a more useful location (crew) and also taken away the direct email address to avoid you getting spam attack. I'm sure anyone with news will contact you here or via PM.

Good luck. (Thumb)


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome to the site and good luck Mike.

I guess you realise that when you explore the past you sometimes come up with unexpected information. There is always a risk that you might find out something you didn't want to know. I sincerely hope this is not the case for you.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## mike13 (Nov 22, 2006)

*doc*

Roger not sure how to post the card so Iwill try it on a new thread
mike


----------

